# The most natural Mineral Makeup line out there?...



## SagMaria (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm trying to do the more natural thang because I'm always hearing about how cosmetics have so many yucky chemicals in them.  What is the most natural line of mineral makeup there is out there?  Makeup that is actually GOOD for the skin.  Thanks yall!!


----------



## LoriBB (Jan 4, 2007)

I use Aubrey Nicole minerals and love them.  Very natural and they have both soft and full coverage lines. I also really like EDM and Lumiere.  So many to choose from.  All the above are natural products (earth minerals)
Good luck!


----------



## SagMaria (Jan 4, 2007)

What about BE?  Are they all-natural?


----------



## SagMaria (Jan 5, 2007)

???  Hello?  Anyone?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 5, 2007)

I like Alima. It doesn't have the bismuth that's in BE, just titanium dioxide, zinc oxide, mica and iron oxides:

http://www.alimacosmetics.com

I have rosacea with dry, very sensitive skin and it's been wonderful for it! It gets fantastic reviews on Makeup Alley too! HTH


----------



## LoriBB (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, BE has Bismuth Oxychloride, a known irritant.  It might have talc too (not sure about that) which can clog pores and lead to breakouts.  I used to use it and the coverage stunk and it made me itch.  I think I've tried every brand out there and finally decided on both EDM and AubreyNicole. I do like fyrinnae's eyeshadows too.
everydayminerals.com
aubreynicoleminerals.com
fyrinnae.com


----------



## leenabutt (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoriBB* 

 
_It might have talc too (not sure about that) which can clog pores and lead to breakouts._

 
Here, it says "The coverage is flawless, free of preservatives, *talc*, oil, waxes, fragrances, and other chemicals that can irritate skin and cause breakouts." Just to clear that up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully they aren't lying.


----------



## mistella (Jan 9, 2007)

I use this line: http://www.mineralpuremakeup.com/mineral_foundation.htm
I've used it for about a year now. It's all natural (i think it has like 6 ingredients) and it's a small home-grown company so they are very fairly priced (the foundations are $11.99). You only need a little for coverage and it looks so natural. it's not too glowy-looking and not too matte. I love love love this stuff!!!


----------



## misswillow (Jan 9, 2007)

I like Meow, and am currently waiting for samples of Lumiere and UGloGirls. I've chosen these because they're apparently good for dry and sensitive skin, and have comparatively good ingredients. I've also used Everyday Minerals, which was too drying for my skin but I know others with normal/oily skin have really liked.

* Meow Purrfect Puss ingredients: Mica, Titanium Dioxide, Iron Oxides 
http://www.meowcosmetics.com/

* UGloGirl ingredients: Mica, Titanium Dioxide, Zinc Oxide, Silica, Iron Oxides, Ultramarine Blue
http://www.uglogirl.com

* Lumiere ingredients: premium grade serecite, titanium dioxide, zinc oxide, iron oxides, boron nitride, silica, magnesium stearate, squalane
www.lumierecosmetics.com

* Everyday minerals ingredients: Mica, Titanium Dioxide, Iron Oxide, Zinc Oxide, (may contain Ultramarines).
http://www.everydayminerals.com

And from EDM, here's the ingredients of some other MMU from well-known/commercial brands:
* Loreal Bare Naturale Foundations: Titanium dioxide, Zinc oxide, Talc, boron nitride, Dimethicone, Carnaba wax, Cetyl dimethicone, Trimethyloxysilicate, Trisocetyl citrate, Alde baradensis leaf juice, Tocopheryroyl, Panthenol.
* Neutrogena Mineral Sheers Mineral Powder Foundation: Mica, Bismuth Oxychloride, Iron Oxides, Titanium Dioxide, Polymethyl Methacrylate, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Ascorbic Acid, Pantothenic Acid, Soybean Flour (Glycine Soja), Silk Powder, Zinc Stearate, Sodium Dehydroacetate, Methylparaben, Propylparaben
* Sheer Cover Mineral Foundation: Titanium Dioxide, Bismuth Oxychloride, Mica, Methylparaben, Trisodium EDTA, Iron Oxides, Ultramarine
* Bare Minerals Foundation: Bismuth Oxychloride, Mica, Iron Oxide, Titanium Dioxide

If you want to know more about MMU in general, theres a MMU forum here: http://forums.delphiforums.com/mineralmania/start
There are also specific forums for some brands, like Meow


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 11, 2007)

I LOVE Everyday Minerals. I have tried BE, Aromaleigh, Mad Minerals, and Sheer Cover, both BE and Sheer Cover made my skin itch incredibly bad, and create bumps.  Mad minerals didn't have the coverage I liked (you might like, since its subtle) and Aromaleigh was way too dry of a formula and left streaks of color on my face.  EDM has 4 different formulas, their Original Glo, Semi-Matte, Matte, and Intensive.  I think the Original Glo is the most subtle natural formula they have.  I use Semi-Matte, it gives a slight glow to my complexion and good coverage for my skin.  I tried intensive which is too heavy for my liking.  They sell free sample kits, in which you can try 3 sample size foundations, 1 blush, and 1 concealer, but you pay for shipping which is like 5 bucks.  You should try it out!  I LOVE it.  It blends incredibly well with my skin


----------



## Sophia (Feb 15, 2007)

original glo by EDM has got loads of poor quality mica, it made me itch and finally I developed a massive rash...Intensive formula is much better for sensitive skin.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia* 

 
_original glo by EDM has got loads of poor quality mica, it made me itch and finally I developed a massive rash...Intensive formula is much better for sensitive skin._

 
intresting to know....... i have extreamly sensitive skin with eczema and i use medium tan from EDM in the original glo.. so far so good.  my skin has not botherd since ive started using it.


----------



## nivea (Feb 15, 2007)

I love everyday minerals too !
I used medium beige warm and light winged butter warm (both intensive) yesterday with Siesta blush, and it was gorgeous!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 15, 2007)

your skin looks beautiful


----------



## nivea (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks !!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 15, 2007)

everyday minerals. plus, they offer free samples


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 15, 2007)

I use True. I discovered it while I was working at Spa Nordstrom. People always compliment my skin, thinking I'm wearing nothing.


----------



## SagMaria (Feb 18, 2007)

Has anyone used the Jane Iredale line?


----------



## user79 (Feb 24, 2007)

I got the free sample kit from Everyday Minerals but I was disappointed with them. They look quite powdery and chalky on the face. I just ordered some (not free) samples from Alima Minerals, they get awesome reviews on makeupalley.com

Hope this is the end of my quest for the perfect mineral foundation! I have also tried BE before but made my skin itch.


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2007)

I got my Alima foundation samples and I love them! Check the Alima thread in this forum for my review...


----------



## glamorjunkie (Mar 15, 2007)

I stumbled across a brand on the internet call MAD Minerals. Mineral Addicted Diva. I really like the mineral products. you can buy sample baggies for 2.50 and everytime you place an order you get a sample. I buy almost every week. I have sensitive skin and this doesn't break me out. Prices are reasonable compared to the name brand. So I can afford to buy more..I am a stay at home mom that loves makeup but likes to find great products on a budget.www.madminerals.orgSo give it a look


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_Has anyone used the Jane Iredale line?_

 
I have and the bismuth made my face itch and my rosacea flare (flushing increased). My rosacea LOVES Alima.


----------

